# Nokia Continues to Mock Samsung, Tweets a Death Threat to Google and Samsung



## readermaniax (Sep 5, 2013)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-hqWWobjbCh0/UiiGVkQjG6I/AAAAAAAABNg/uNTpOy3QsLs/s1600/BTWEDZpCIAAaS4S.jpg​

Nokia after selling its devices business to Microsoft this week seems to be quite confident of its future. In a tweet from @Nokiahomebase we see Nokia issues a death threat to Samsung with a KitKaT theme. The image shows a Samsung Android Phone which is broken from the center like a KitKat with the famous advertising like "Have a break". This tweet follows the Google's new Android Version Clearly showing that Nokia is not afraid to take Samsung head on.

​​Have a break... #Kitkat #Nokia pic.twitter.com/6OuEQIVLLj​
— Nokia Deutschland (@NokiaHomebase) September 4, 2013​
​

​​Though this is not the first time Nokia has gone this far, Here are a few examples where Nokia has mocked Samsung and Apple in the past :


Nokia Mocks Apple in a Video


Nokia Mocks Apple iPhone as it only comes in two colors _( Which is now going to change )_


[*=left]Nokia Welcomes Samsung Back to "Windows".. Phone*1.bp.blogspot.com/-QhC-PKiVw3U/UiiFmWK9dVI/AAAAAAAABNQ/4OVuLxbCKjI/s400/A1fI2XjCYAAhHmH.jpg

[*=left]Nokia Parked its Truck Besides a Samsung Galaxy Zoom Ad*2.bp.blogspot.com/-4SaQxmZunAU/UiiGDooibvI/AAAAAAAABNY/140v7lAfzWU/s640/BTKN60pCEAAMrVy+(1).jpg


----------



## Nipun (Sep 5, 2013)

readermaniax said:


> Nokia Parked its Truck *Besides *a Samsung Galaxy Zoom



*Beside.

And I don't see what "death threat" is.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 5, 2013)

nokia is dead


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

When a 80 year old man threatens to punch a 20 year old kid in his face.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2013)

Nokia is confident about its future... 
what's Nokia super-duper secret plan


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> When a 80 year old man threatens to punch a 20 year old kid in his face.



 couldnt have said it better


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a MS' plan under name of Nokia. Poor Nokia.

Nokia could never have done such, it's sure M$.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice very nice ,Nokia kill samsung please  It's really needed


----------



## theterminator (Sep 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's a MS' plan under name of Nokia. Poor Nokia.
> 
> Nokia could never have done such, it's sure M$.


You took words out of my mouth! This is "exactly" how Microsoft does their marketing in the PC space (mocking Apple, Scroogle Ads etc, in a very aggressive way).  Nokia is on a very different trajectory now which is risky!
The old Nokia is dead for sure. Lets see whether the new Nokia wins hearts.


Spoiler



No more *CONNECTING PEOPLE*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 6, 2013)

No matter what Nokia Fans say ,Nokia and MS are running DOWN the spiral stairs...against Android and iOS (along with their respective hardware components and devices).
Both  of them will be and are heading towards the Junkyard of oblivion.




theserpent said:


> Nice very nice ,Nokia* kill samsung please*  It's really needed


A case or an event of IMPOSSIBILITY...
No hard feelings bro.



Rishi. said:


> When a 80 year old man threatens to punch a 20 year old kid in his face.



+1 for this,Rishi. You are speaking out facts and truth.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 6, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> A case or an event of IMPOSSIBILITY...
> No hard feelings bro.



That's what everyone said about Nokia 6-7 years ago....now look what happened, nothing stays constant, someday another company will overtake Samsung


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

dan4u said:


> That's what everyone said about Nokia 6-7 years ago....now look what happened, nothing stays constant, someday another company will overtake Samsung



That's true but it will be a time consuming process. Cause Samsung is currently the biggest IT company followed by Apple. And Samsung has lots of other ventures. Its not going to lay down so easily.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 6, 2013)

dan4u said:


> That's what everyone said about Nokia 6-7 years ago....now look what happened, nothing stays constant, someday another company will overtake Samsung


Very true,Friend.
But that will take a long time as mentioned by Rishi.Fact is that I am not a disliker of Nokia nor a Fanboy of Samsung.My First mobilephone was from nokia.Afterwards I had also used Samsung.Both were legends on their own.In fact till date ,the most robust phone in market is still from Nokia,the only CON and today its position for degrade is its ARCHAIC SYMBIAN OS.
The Symbian OS sucksssss.....
Even the mighty SAMSUNG had to abandon its BADA OS and adopt Android OS for its devices,which is a justified wise move by them.
Nokia also ruled the roost (mobiles,smartphones)till now for the past few decades...but due to unwise business decisions and ancient Symbian OS(Reluctance in adopting Android) they are paying the price of their follies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

After Samsung
now Sony 

After Samsung and Google, Nokia tweets potshot at Sony's camera lenses

what is Nokia's plan...


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 6, 2013)

ir eally hope nokia comes back with a bang. 

i <3 nokia.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 6, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> After Samsung
> now Sony
> 
> After Samsung and Google, Nokia tweets potshot at Sony's camera lenses
> ...



don't know ,but it looks like they are behaving as if a greedy bride has got a rich groom ...oh wait ..they indeed have hit a jackpot?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 6, 2013)

Ye Zaroor us Ballmer ch#t!ye ka idea hoga.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> don't know ,but it looks like they are behaving as if a greedy bride has got a rich groom ...oh wait ..they indeed have hit a jackpot?



You stole the words in my mouth. "Greedy bride has got a rich groom yo boast about. Buy she forgot that she still is the poor bride meant to leave daddy's house."


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ye Zaroor us Ballmer ch#t!ye ka idea hoga.


Commander thoughts synchronised....
That Man is the most Devilish man of MS and the IT world.He is actually a vindictive type.
MS will be relived when he will retire next year.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 6, 2013)

one thing good about MS , IE10 opens more faster than light


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Commander thoughts synchronised....
> That Man is the most Devilish man of MS and the IT world.He is actually a vindictive type.
> MS will be relived when he will retire next year.



Hold on, ain't there Mr. Flop?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2013)

^Who is that???


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 11, 2013)

Nokia Now Trolling Apple 

View attachment 12126View attachment 12127


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2013)

But the kitkat was the best !


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2013)

Latest kitkat from Nestle is really TASTY...so is Android- 4.4.*
Without any doubt.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 11, 2013)

Nokia, Connecting Threatening People<insert company>


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2013)

readermaniax said:


> Nokia Now Trolling Apple
> 
> View attachment 12126View attachment 12127



haha


----------

